#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Handbook of Fire and Explosion protection Engineering Principles  rev 2011 required

## bullseye

Dear all
i've downloaded this book
HANDBOOK OF FIRE AND EXPLOSION PROTECTION ENGINEERING PRINCIPLES FOR OIL, GAS, CHEMICAL,AND RELATED FACILITIES

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



but i would like to have the new revision 2011. Anyone can help me?See More: Handbook of Fire and Explosion protection Engineering Principles  rev 2011 required

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u so mcuh

----------


## nael

Thanks alot dear selmagis, by the way can you please send me your email if you dont mind 
n_alkhamisee@yahoo.com 
Thanks again

----------


## Uranium

thank a lot

----------


## rahul1234.2004

thank you

----------


## cakmh

thanks

----------


## dren

Thank a lot!

----------


## ahmedsuez

Many Thanks

----------


## gpcshf

thank a lot

----------


## tobbe

please reupload it,
i need it urgently.

----------


## marwanab

Here is a link to the book (just copy and paste the link):

http://45968b5c.tinylinks.co

----------


## geanne

thaks

----------


## kaleellouis

can i have a copy of this book please

See More: Handbook of Fire and Explosion protection Engineering Principles  rev 2011 required

----------


## josefreitas

new link hxxp://search.4shared.com/postDownload/h_q5powC/x.html and subsitute x=HANDBOOK_OF_FIRE_AND_EXPLOSION

----------


## anysolutions

Thanks

----------


## hnk2304

do anybody has latest edition (2nd edition) of this book

----------

